#ubuntu-bd 2010-11-30
<test_drv> finally!
#ubuntu-bd 2010-12-05
<ikki_jie> l33t http://ihaxor.hpage.com/get_file.php?id=911761&vnr=270300
#ubuntu-bd 2012-12-02
<Rosbuntu> Tanvir
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-29
<Trance> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-28
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> morning pav
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> hello everyone..
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<manjaro> helo bai brodar :|
<manjaro> ami banjaor 
<manjaro> i mean manjaro :|
<zaki> pavlushka: check pm
<zaki> hello banjaor
<zaki> sorry manjaro*
<manjaro> mistake bro :D 
<manjaro> !manjaro
<lubotu2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<manjaro> manjaro arch dia banaise :S 
<manjaro> other package system :S
<pavlushka> zaki: check this
<manjaro> aur :S 
<manjaro> arch public repo :S
 * pavlushka knows it to be arch unofficial repo
<manjaro> hoy 
<manjaro> bd er kono repo nai :D 
<manjaro> VER
 * u-la-la la la
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<u-la-la> and how are you zaki?
<zaki> lol
<zaki> u-la-la: I'm fine 
<u-la-la> zaki: What?
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> he he
<zaki> rofl
<zaki> u-la-la: where do you live?
<u-la-la> zaki: Not a clue, sorry
<zaki> he he
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<u-la-la> zaki, I am with intel inside :p
 * u-la-la /exec /home/peruvian/Downloads/script/weather-kryt
<zaki> u-la-la: thank you 
<u-la-la> zaki: np
<zaki> ha ha :D
<zaki> gd night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-29
<pavlushka> QA seen Kilos
<QA> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 1 day, 4 hours, 42 minutes and 4 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-11-28 06:08:31 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-11-28 06:50:32 UTC
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-30
<nawaf> hello there
<RemonShai> hi buddy's :)
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<pavlushka> Hey la RemonShai 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: after a long time, guessing because system didn't troubled you meanwhile :p
<pavlushka> RemonShai: right?
<RemonShai> how're you Kilos pavlushka
<pavlushka> RemonShai: we were lonely without you :p
<Kilos> ok ty RemonShai and you
<RemonShai> absolutely not... pavlushka
<pavlushka> RemonShai: but you seem to be on Telegram a bit meanwhile :p
<RemonShai> I'm too Kilos :) & happy to see u
<RemonShai> yea... I'm
<RemonShai> pavlushka I'm mentally sick. I just going on treatment... and its memory crush.
<RemonShai> I can't remember anything :'(
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> look after yourself
<pavlushka> RemonShai: how so? what is the diagnosis?
<RemonShai> not absolutely but maybe absence of vitamin B
<shajalal> hello\
<shajalal> how are you all of
<shajalal> jacki bro
<shajalal> what's up..
<pavlushka> hey shajalal , at least i am good
<pavlushka> as I am limited to respond to this extent
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-01
<pavlushka> Good day everyone :)
<Kilos> hi pav
<Kilos> ai!
<zaki> wb pavlushka and dipraw
<pavlushka> zaki: hey, whassup?
<zaki> pavlushka: how are you? 
<pavlushka> I am cool, thanks, what about you?
<zaki> I'm oky :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-02
<pavlushka> morning everyone
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey zaki !
<pavlushka> upto something zaki ?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hello again zaki :p
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> I was doing resarch about firewall ruls for network that I controll
<zaki> and learned manythings :3
<zaki> last wk someone tryed ddos/broutforcing 
<zaki> pavlushka: now that router got 60+ firewall ruls to process packets .
<pavlushka> zaki: heard about pfsense?
<pavlushka> zaki: and snort?
<zaki> open source firewall
<zaki> routerOS have its own firewall ruls, you have to just put them in right place.
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, ok, I will.
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> someday
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> you should try MT RouterOS in virtual box :P
<pavlushka> zaki: I cant have a virtualbox, if I could, i would already did some huge cool stuffs that I regret of not been able to to :(
<pavlushka> *would have
<pavlushka> *to/do
<zaki> oh :|
<zaki> somobedona janai :P
<pavlushka> but someday I will, hopefully
<zaki> yes you will :) 
<zaki> pavlushka: i installed Ubuntu server 16.4.1 in that server o told you about.  
<zaki> I*
<zaki> it serving dhcp IP now. 
<pavlushka> zaki: congrats! a milestone you reached :)
<zaki> yes :) thats 3 days ago. 
<pavlushka> *achieved
<pavlushka> way to go! zaki 
<zaki> next step is to configure squid proxy there. 
<zaki> really I'm having good time with this kind off stuff. he he. 
<zaki> pavlushka: I named that server as "Torpedo" :P
<zaki> i will watch some movie tonight and next day :D 
<Kilos> o/
<zaki> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> Kilos: how are you doing? 
<zaki> everything oky?
<Kilos> im still alive lad so thats good
<Kilos> hows things by you
<zaki> great :)
<zaki> Kilos: I'm Fine :) 
<Kilos> i am on another drive so didnt have channels auto opening
<Kilos> but will get there again
<zaki> get where Kilos? 
<Kilos> to have all the channels open that i used to
<zaki> oh
<Kilos> i tried copying over konversations config file but it didnt add all the channels i used to have open
<Kilos> pavlushka you killed u-la-la
<u-la-la> Hello Kilos
<pavlushka> Yes, Hello Kilos :p
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: are you having jet lag? up a little late? or I am?
<Kilos> its 8.30 here laad
<Kilos> lad
<Kilos> and i wait till around my 10pm for my girls to wake up and say night to me
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> ok, then I am having jet lag, lol
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-03
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> hi bd peeps , ty zaki 
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<pavlushka> Night every one :)
<zaki> welcome to #ubuntu-bd ashZ :)
<ashZ> thank you
#ubuntu-bd 2016-12-04
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hey Nahiyan , can you type Bengali here?
<Nahiyan> I don't have a bengali keyboard
<Nahiyan> I can probably set it so that keypresses make bengali text
<Nahiyan> but I won't know what keys to type
<pavlushka> ওহ আচ্বছা
<pavlushka> হেই zaki !
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: facing any spam?
<Nahiyan> nop
<Nahiyan> e
<pavlushka> o
<pavlushka> h
<pavlushka> zaki: do a "/umode +R"
<pavlushka> zaki: that way, only registered nicks can pm you, but mostly spamming done using unreg nicks
<zaki> oky thnx
<Nahiyan> haven't been spammed yet
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: lucky you
<Nahiyan> :E
<zaki> he have good relationship with spamers :p
<Nahiyan> yeah I didn't get any on my email for years
<Nahiyan> I even published it on some websites
<Nahiyan> I don't mind particularly
<Nahiyan> the adobe database leak seemed to have initiated the spam
<Nahiyan> https://haveibeenpwned.com/
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: oh, we are talking about irc spamming btw
<Nahiyan> yeah I know. I went to talking about email spam myself
<Nahiyan> just got 1 spam
<Nahiyan> it appears they get your username if you join #freenode
<zaki> only #freenode? 
<Nahiyan> maybe. idk
<Nahiyan> zaki, 
<Kilos> u-la-la coffee on
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<Kilos> u-la-la ddg hamster
<u-la-la> Kilos: Chinchilla - Chinchillas are two species of crepuscular rodents, slightly larger and more robust than ground squirrels. They are native to the Andes mountains in South America and live in colonies called "herds" at high elevations up to. :: Ebichu - Oruchuban Ebichu is a manga series by Risa Itō that was published by Futabasha Publishers. It later became an anime produced by Gainax, but animated by Group TAC. It first aired a
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> u-la-la ty
<u-la-la> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> u-la-la ty is <reply> You are welcome my friend
<u-la-la> Kilos: Got it
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-28
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-01
<pavlushka> Hey zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: How its been?
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> I'm fine :) 
<zaki> how about ou?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am busy like hell but I am free for myself :p
<zaki> u-la-la, how are you?
<zaki> he he
<zaki> busy doing what? 
<pavlushka> zaki: u-la-la is not that u-la-la which makes coffee :p
<pavlushka> zaki: I am attached to a kg school, managing computer stuffs 
<pavlushka> on Lubuntu, he he
<zaki> oh things have changed ha!
<zaki> wow congratulations :) 
<zaki> in your hometown?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<zaki> how about kilos?
<pavlushka> zaki: if things go well, then the change will make things a lot better even http://www.ubuntu-bd.org
<u-la-la> [ BangladeshiTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - http://www.ubuntu-bd.org
<zaki> http://www.ubuntu-bd.org ?
<u-la-la> [ BangladeshiTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - http://www.ubuntu-bd.org
<zaki> Its redirect to wiki page
<pavlushka> zaki: I said it will, not it is :p
<zaki> oky :D
<pavlushka> zaki: So what's going on on your side?
<pavlushka> how is CCNA going?
<zaki> at last they fixed it. http://forum.linuxbangladesh.org/index.php
<u-la-la> [ লিনাক্স কমিউনিটি ফোরাম ] - http://forum.linuxbangladesh.org
<zaki> so far nothing special happened. :D 
<zaki> ccna 1 completed 
<zaki> ccna2 class just started from last wk
<pavlushka> zaki: way to go \o/
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> what are you doing now?
<zaki> it will take 4 more months to complete. 
<pavlushka> zaki: need to compose some/many documents
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: zaki was asking about you :)
<Kilos> aw tell him i send best wishe next time you see him please
<pavlushka> sure I'll :)
<pavlushka> dipraw: 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-12-03
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka ty lad
<Kilos> struggling with sharing my mobile connection with another pc via ethernet
<Kilos> done it before but now forgotten what i did hehe
<Kilos> oh yes i gotta get ip addresses in the same range
<Kilos> stupid head
<pavlushka> Kilos: is there is a router in between?
<Kilos> i just added one, was using a bridge
<Kilos> with the bridge you need to set ip
<Kilos> router should do it automatically hey
<pavlushka> Kilos: or back to back lan connection / direct connection?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, router should do it automatically if dhcp option in the router is enabled
<Kilos> i tried that but you need a crossover cable then
<pavlushka> Kilos: is there is a router?
<Kilos> yes i put an old dlink router in now but not sure if it even works anymore hehe
<Kilos> lemme see how far i get
<pavlushka> Kilos: and you are using a gsm modem with the router, right?
<pavlushka> Kilos: through which your one pc is connected, did I guess that right?
<pavlushka> if so, then your other machine behind the router lan should also work likewise (enable dhcp option in your router)
<pavlushka> unless the machine connected to the port is broken (worst case scenario)
<pavlushka> is it working?
<Kilos> not yet, old cable as well so could be battling anywhere
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i rest a while first and let head stop thumping
<pavlushka> Kilos: you better :)
<Kilos> look after you young man
<pavlushka> Kilos: I'll try :)
<Kilos> lol try hard i didnt and look where i ended up
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-27
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> zaki: compiling sagemath for RPI3, takes two days flat
<zaki> aha
<pavlushka> zaki: But I am compiling it for the like 10th time
<pavlushka> zaki: So its been a week
<zaki> not working well?
<pavlushka> zaki: been two week with some partial/failed compiling
<pavlushka> weeks
<pavlushka> zaki: It should, just not getting well tuned
<pavlushka> zaki: huge libraries and huge dependencies
<pavlushka> zaki: cross-compiling would have been better, trying to learn it
<pavlushka> zaki: may be someday
<zaki> pavlushka, Good Luck. 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-28
<Brainstorm> 🌄 ငလျင်! Earthquake! 5.5 Mb tremor, registered by KOERI, expected every 4 years, occurred 6 minutes ago (10:17:09 UTC), during twilight, Nanyun Township, Naga Self-Administered Zone, Sagaing, Myanmar (27.28, 96.71) likely felt 200 km away (in Dibrugarh…) by 100000 people (www.koeri.boun.edu.tr)  
<Brainstorm> 🔸 Yellow alert: 5.3 Mww tremor, registered by 5 agencies, expected every 3 years, occurred 25 minutes ago (10:17:12 UTC), during twilight, Vijaynagar, Tirāp, Arunachal Pradesh, India (27.21, 96.96) ± 2 km, ↓28 km likely felt 170 km away (early-est.rm.ingv.it)  
<Brainstorm> 🌄 भूकंप! Earthquake! 5.3 Mw tremor, registered by EMSC, expected every 3 years, occurred 33 minutes ago (10:17:12 UTC), during twilight, Vijaynagar, Tirāp, Arunachal Pradesh, India (27.2, 96.99) likely felt 170 km away (seismicportal.eu)  
<Brainstorm> 🔸 Yellow alert: 5.3 Mw tremor, registered by EMSC, expected every 3 years, occurred 56 minutes ago (10:17:12 UTC), during twilight, Vijaynagar, Tirāp, Arunachal Pradesh, India (27.2, 96.99) likely felt 170 km away (emsc-csem.org)  
<Brainstorm> 🌖 ငလျင်? Earthquake? M6- estimated tremor, expected every 6 years, possibly occurred 2 minutes ago (15:17:06 UTC), with a gibbous moon, Nanyun Township, Naga Self-Administered Zone, Sagaing, Myanmar (27.12, 96.97), ↓10 km likely felt 220 km away (sc3.koeri.boun.edu.tr)  
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<pavlushka> night z4ki 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-30
<oporajita> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2018-12-01
<oporajita> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
